# "IBOOD hunt"...an anticlimax and a waste of time?



## Ceist Beag (27 Jul 2010)

Details copied from the email below.

http://www.ibood.com/ie/en/

The iBOOD Hunt

Brand: iBOOD
Type: Hunt
How many: Over 200 different offers
Delivery time: Up to 10 working days.


More information 
The iBOOD Hunt is back in town! Over 200 different products will be offered on the website today. As soon as one offer is sold out, immediately the next one will appear on the frontpage! But you better be fast since all products are cheaper than ever before! We wish you lots of fun with the iBOOD Hunt!


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Jul 2010)

[broken link removed] following it over on Boards.ie. Seems to be a bit of an anticlimax...


----------



## Ceist Beag (27 Jul 2010)

definitely an anticlimax!


----------



## Leo (27 Jul 2010)

All the stock they couldn't shift the first time around!

Current offer is a varta flash light, RRP €20, iBood price, €22.50 including P&P!


----------



## Ceist Beag (27 Jul 2010)

yeah speakers, earphones and a torch - best online offer indeed! They had a tv stand with remote control that they claim was reduced from €399 to €39 ... what muppet would pay €399 for a tv stand!! I think the days are numbered for ibood if this is the best they can do.


----------



## shesells (27 Jul 2010)

The hunt is over..the sirens aren't there for the torch. What a load of c**p they were trying to shift.


----------



## Carey (27 Jul 2010)

A complete waste of time.


----------



## gebbel (29 Jul 2010)

IBood is a joke and people should be very wary of their prices.


----------

